
How Double Majors Can Ruin Your Life - da5e
http://calnewport.com/blog/2010/09/27/how-double-majors-can-ruin-your-life-two-arguments-for-doing-less/
======
rbanffy
"physics, computer science, and organic chemistry"

Bah... I am an engineer and I had all three in the same semester. I don't have
the records at hand, but all three could well be in the first semester
alongside calculus. However, it's more likely org-chem was on the second
semester.

